# Help with orphaned kittens



## Penny Cat (Dec 28, 2007)

Yesterday we rescued a litter of three kittens from the bushes near our house. They had been crying for about 3 hours and when we finally found the, were soaking wet, caught in the vines and no sign of mom. I think they are about 2 weeks old. Their eyes are open but ears are not yet standing up.

I have had cats all my life but never kittens this young. We have some kitten formula, a bottle and have created a nest with hot water bottle in a cat crate.

Yesterday we really couldn't get them to eat at all, today they are eating but not the quantity that it says they should have. Only one has really taken to the bottle and drinks hungrily.

I am getting them to pee but there has been no poop. Is this normaly? How long do you rub their bellies and bums before giving up? Is there anything else we should be doing?

Any advise you can give would be very much appreciated. It is a long weekend here in Spain and getting ahold of any of the rescues for advise is proving impossible.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a similar thread from another member. There is some good information in there.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-he...dealing-1-day-old-kitten-found-yesterday.html


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi! eres española? 

First thing to be done: you have to get something to keep them warm. A heating pad will do (I used a foot warmer before I got a real heating pad. It was very cool 'cause my kitten (now a 6 month old sweetie) used to sleep inside of it. If you don't have something like that, you can use a hot water bottle. All of that, heating pad and hot bottle, wrapped with towels or blankets (too hot might burn their skin). I suggest using a syringe instead of the bottle for the ones that are not eating. I had to force-feed one of my kittens. When he realized the stuff was good, he continued eating by himself, sort of.

Sounds like you’re doing great with the food and the peeing. Poop will come, don’t worry, as long as you keep on stimulating their bottoms.

Good luck! atback Please keep us posted!

Lenka


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I can only correlate to human babies (have more experience with newborn babies than newborn kittens) but when a human baby only pees but doesn't poop it usually means they are getting enough to hydrate but not enough to gain weight. I would assume since they haven't eaten much for you and who knows how long their Mom was away that they might not have had a meal for a while, so not surprising that they're not pooping (yet). Just my opinion! 

Have you had a look for the Momma cat? If you happen to find her and can coax her inside with the sound of her kittens it might be easier to get her to keep feeding them. If she's really gone then you'll definitely have to get food/fluid into them somehow. 

Our rescue kitten, Atlas, was one of a litter of 3 and was the only one who survived. The mother wouldn't feed them and they all had to be given subcutaneous fluids since they refused to eat. If the kittens refuse to eat you might be well off finding a shelter run by a veterinarian or a vet school where they can give the kittens subcutaneous fluids....but hopefully they'll be smarter than that, and just eat what you give them! 

Good luck!


----------



## Penny Cat (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, thank you for the replies. The link was very helpful. We fed them again just now. Two of them ate well but the third was not interested, but that one ate well the last time. At least they are getting some food in and are peeing. The runt has found his appetite which I am very happy about.

Fyreflie, I think you are right about the lack of poop. The vet will be open tomorrow for a few hours so will give them a call and see if any advise can be given. I am wondering if I should take them in to be looked at or just carry on for a few more days. It has only been 24 hours so I guess we are not doing too bad. They sleep except when we wake them to eat. They seem very bony except their pot bellies. I will start weighing them to make sure no weight is being lost.

We have looked for the mom but there is no sign. There are so many ferral cats here and most have kittens while they are only adolescents themselves. The survival rate is very poor. Where she built the nest there was not protection from the rain. Our weather has been good up to yesterday which was really really rainy. I think the nest flooded and she decided she had enough. 

Do I need to burp them like a human baby? I rub their tummies with the cloth a bit but they don't seem to like it, they really start complaining. How can something so small make such a loud earpiercing noise?!

I am hoping I can find someone locally here that has done this before that can help with advise and see what I am doing wrong. Either that or a foster that can take them who has experience. They are so darn cute!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I would keep rubbing gently even if they complain, just like burping a baby well if they're prone to gas! Great that they're eating!


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Licorice Tinker didn't potty for about a day and half after getting him and I got worried like you did. I used a warm wash cloth because I read that the rag had to be rough like the mothers tongue and I rubbed him and he went eventually. It was weird he was so tiny that going pooh made him fall over and his back legs kind of buckle. He's fine now and goes with no problems. Man did he have gas for a few days though even when he burped he smelled bad.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Any good poop news? :smile:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I came across this today and thought it might help. The newbies are at the end of the video. they are a bit rougher than I am when I try to make them pee and poo. I usually have a soft wash cloth and put it in warm water. Wring it out and stroke it like a mother cat would by licking her kitten to get it pee and poo. I do try to burp my newbies too.


----------



## Penny Cat (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, sorry for disappearing we have had internet troubles.

They are eating really really well now. I cannot believe how much stronger they are in four days. Even the smallest one is so much stronger. They also get the routine, as soon as I lift the blanket off the crate they start to make their way to the door crying. One even climbs the door if we don't get the food to him fast enough.

The poop is still a problem. We are getting them to burp and pee just fine and like I say they are bigger and stronger. But no poop. I spoke to the vet yesterday and she said to keep up what we are doing and if nothing then bring them to the office tomorrow (Monday). She gave me a syringe and said we could try an enema with warm water the soap, but i am really nervous of hurting them.

Thank you for the video, they are rougher then I am being . Maybe I need to be a bit more vigorous. I was afraid of hurting them. The pee is no trouble, they go before and after eating and I keep rubbing until it stops. 

It is frustrating as I just want them to be healthy and grow and worry about them getting sick. We have had them four days now, but the first day and a bit they really didn't take much in. 

Maybe our next feed will be the time, fingers crossed!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

awww what a cute video! It reminded me of my foster kittens -who were all re-homed- and it made me cry (only a couple tears, 'cause one of the fosters is purring in my lap now, Rulos is such a cutie).

Good luck with the babies, i'm sure poop will come!


----------



## Penny Cat (Dec 28, 2007)

Update - we have success! arty Well two of the three for sure. One of them pooped in the crate when they were sleeping but not sure which one, I am hoping it is the little girl that has not at feeding time. Anyway, going in the right direction. I have never talked about poop so much in my life! lol :cool

Now, I need to find my camera and post some pictures! Thank you again everyone for your help!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We always laugh when we are excited about poo. Hope the kittens are doing well


----------

